# happy days



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

I have not posted anything since I came to torrox for one reason, I wanted to post a happy one and now I can. I came on May 1st and first few weeks were difficult but had lots of help from someone on the forum, they know who they are lol. Now things are so much better, I have never been so happy and for the last 12 years I couldnt say that after my husband died.
I have friends, Im busy, Im running a bar for a couple of weeks, with only 1 weeks training I might add lol. I have a boyfriend and I can honestly say with hand on heart, I dont regret coming for a minute. It was the best thing ever that I did in 12 years.


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

That's brilliant news! I'm really happy for you


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

Navas said:


> That's brilliant news! I'm really happy for you


Thank you, makes a change from being miserable doesnt it, lol


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

carolleb said:


> Thank you, makes a change from being miserable doesnt it, lol


Now you can change your "Expat Status"


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

can I how lol


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Well atm it says you are located in England and an expat in Egypt, neither of which is strictly true lol...


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Go to your user CP and update it from there...


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

I just updated it to spain jerry lol,


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

carolleb said:


> I have not posted anything since I came to torrox for one reason, I wanted to post a happy one and now I can. I came on May 1st and first few weeks were difficult but had lots of help from someone on the forum, they know who they are lol. Now things are so much better, I have never been so happy and for the last 12 years I couldnt say that after my husband died.
> I have friends, Im busy, Im running a bar for a couple of weeks, with only 1 weeks training I might add lol. I have a boyfriend and I can honestly say with hand on heart, I dont regret coming for a minute. It was the best thing ever that I did in 12 years.


Phew!! lol 

Jo xxx


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*jo*

Hi missie, long time no speak, how are you. as you can see by my post Im a happy bunnie, how long have I waited to say that, let me tell you a long time. I thought happiness was by passing me and it was for a long time. How things can change, woohoo. xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

carolleb said:


> Hi missie, long time no speak, how are you. as you can see by my post Im a happy bunnie, how long have I waited to say that, let me tell you a long time. I thought happiness was by passing me and it was for a long time. How things can change, woohoo. xx


How long have we all waited to hear you say that lol!! I'm thrilled for you. Hopefully I'll be over in the winter and we can meet! Which bar are you running - not that I know Torrox that well - I know the "Red Lion" and my friends used to run "Sands&C, but they had to close it down 

Jo xxx


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*bar*

its La Casita jo, its down near the safari bar on the front,. I didnt want to put a post on till I had something good to say, I can really say how happy I am now, i wish that I had done it sooner but Im a firm believer in fate and now I cant believe how happy I am these days, even my son said, wow mum I cant remember you saying you were this happy since before his dad died but I am and its lovely.


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

Congratulations on your settling in, Carol  

The BF is a bonus, especially if he is Spanish......that's your language tuition sorted


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*m*

actually he is scottish lol


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

carolleb said:


> actually he is scottish lol


Don't hold that against him, he can't help being Scottish, happens to the best of us! ;

Is this a forum first, time to buy our wedding hats?!


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*lol*

Watch this space lol you just never know but its the first time since my husband died in 12 years that I have feelings for someone and strong feelings at that, its lovely.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

carolleb said:


> Watch this space lol you just never know but its the first time since my husband died in 12 years that I have feelings for someone and strong feelings at that, its lovely.


I'm really happy for you. You see, it was the right decision lol!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

Keep posting, Carol - this thread needs real experiences....

Love Alicia xxx


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

best decision I have made jojo, I have never been so happy and look forward to meeting you next time your out.


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

I certainly will alicia, I could shout it from the rooftops really lol


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

Thank you so much


----------

